# Test new my camera mirrorless



## nuzulsyn2 (Jul 15, 2016)

Sent from my MI 4LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## PropilotBW (Jul 15, 2016)

What type of mirrorless are you using?


----------



## beagle100 (Jul 16, 2016)

looks like the cord came unplugged . ... maybe it didn't pass the test
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## nuzulsyn2 (Jul 16, 2016)

PropilotBW said:


> What type of mirrorless are you using?


Type sony a5000... [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

Sent from my MI 4LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 215987 (Aug 15, 2016)

Great shots!


----------

